# What is it



## Flyrod (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi Guys

the first set of photos is what looks like a punch of some sort (the black one), but the 4 sides also look like they are sharp and can ream something - is anyone familiar with what this is?

the other set is round stock, marked 1/4, with a centering type end on one end and indents that look to be held on the other end...any ideas on this one?

thanks

https://goo.gl/photos/MeXf5wJ4ensNLuY6A


----------



## brino (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi @Flyrod,

The black tapered square "bit" is a broken bolt remover from Vermont American (you can see the stylized "VA" on it. They are meant to be lightly hammered into a hole drilled into the end of a broken bolt and then turned counter-clockwise for removal. The sharp corner should bite in.

I do not recognize the other part.....perhaps a flaring die meant to strengthen around the holes in sheet metal.

-brino

EDIT: the tool name I was looking for is "dimple die", however, looking at yours again I don't believe that it is one......because the curved portion looks rough and unfinished.


----------



## Rustrp (Jun 10, 2017)

Flyrod said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> the first set of photos is what looks like a punch of some sort (the black one), but the 4 sides also look like they are sharp and can ream something - is anyone familiar with what this is?
> 
> ...


As Brino says, one item is a bolt/screw extractor, that is if you get lucky. The item on the left is a punch the slots on the end are there to assist in pulling the punch up, or back through the item that has been punched. It's a common design for a manually operated punch. The die would be fixed in the bottom anvil of the punch.


----------



## Flyrod (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 10, 2017)

The square ease outs work much better than the spiral ones as they don't tend to expand  the bolt as you turn it.


----------



## Flyrod (Jun 10, 2017)

thx - the idea is you a drill a hole the size of the ez-out, tap it in and turn it with a wrench?


----------



## wawoodman (Jun 10, 2017)

Right. You can use a left hand drill bit to make the hole. Often, that will back the broken bolt out by itself.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Left+jand+drill+bit


----------



## Flyrod (Jun 10, 2017)

thx


----------

